# Show Your Rough Weather Pics...



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Post your rough weather sailing pictures or stories of lore and survival at sea here 

So far I have only one good photo of my girlfriend, Silya, this was taken in 
December here in the Straight of Georiga, BC... Note that what is on her face is not a "smile" but a look of terror that says: "You take the wheel, I've had enough of this!"

I am the arm in red grabbing on to the back-stays and shielding her face from the wind. Behind, the white, is rain, snow, and fog. Some fine off season sailing, lol.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a few..from December.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Wait a minute, is that a reef in your main?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

nahh the main is down on that last photo...just genoa...Fred driving us home...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's the fourth reef in the main...all the way down...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, darn, thought I had ya.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rough weather: http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/watermark.php?file=1726


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Not exactly rough weather but a typical Florida afternoon thunder boomer.....









after the storm......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Billangiep-

I like the rainbow photo, but think it would have been really nice if you could line up the rainbow and the sailboat's mast...  Not that it isn't a nice photo... i just like the idea of a sailboat at the end of a rainbow, looking like it is making it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Since we're on the rainbow topic, following are just a few of a series of shots I took one day last season while approaching our Newport Harbor mooring.

We frequently do overnighters after work - away from the marina. On this afternoon, I rushed home from the office after my wife and I spontaneously decided to head out for the night. There was a dead calm so I didn't bother to raise sail or check the forecast.

Just before crossing under the Newport Bridge, NOAA announced an emergency broadcast of a fast moving squall heading from the west - with dangerous winds and damaging hail. All vessels were to seek safe harbor immediately.

We saw the approaching front, secured the boat and moved from the aft helm to the pilothouse - just before it hit us. Waves in the Bay kicked up as we were pelted with rain and even with the sails down, the boat heeled over 20 degrees.

Just as we approached Newport Harbor, the front cleared out . . . the setting sun revealing an inspirational, double rainbow:

​


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice TB... 

Quick Trivia question... 

What is the shape of a complete Rainbow???


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Is this a trick question? Everyone knows a rainbow forms a circular arc in the sky, opposite the sun - terminating at each end into the horizon.

Edit - Perhaps if viewed from a high-flying aircraft, the rainbow would form a complete circle - but never experienced this personally.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I can only add a near miss. Does that count?
I was sure we were going to get nailed this day, but it slid on past.
Only got a nice rain shower.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

To kacper and guilietta:

Newbie here - what were the conditions - wind in knots, wavee heights, etc? Small craft advisory or no?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Who has time to take pictures in foul weather?

How about some good thick fog.

















This is was while deliverying my boat last May from Milwaukee to Sturgeon Bay, WI.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a video that was taken while we were out sailing during a small craft advisory.... Can't find the photos I took that day though...

Here's a link to the video... YouTube Video


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

I looked at the video Sailingdog, and was disappointed that nobody was wearing PFD's. If something were to happen which it can and very quickly. Would any of the crew have time to go and search for their PFD or lifejacket, one that fits them. I doubt it very much.

This is a picture that I took crossing Trinity Bay, Newfoundland, wind is about 25 gusting to 30knts.

Yahoo! Photos - rivalsecretarrivalrival's Photos - jse_Picture_007

How do you get the pictures to paste directly into the post.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ronbye-

Normally, I would agree, but it isn't as dangerous as it looks, given that we were on a boat that is 18' wide and doesn't heel much more than 10˚.

_If we had been on a monohull, I can guarantee we would have all been wearing PFDs._ If I am singlehanding, I will wear a PFD and harness. If I'm out with crew that isn't qualified to do a MOB recover, I'll also be wearing PFD and harness. That wasn't the situation that day though.

I also will require PFDs and harnesses be worn by my crew and myself, if I feel the conditions warrant it.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

That wasn't a mono - what a cat?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kernix-

28' Trimaran, with a beam of 18'... so it no one was really in much danger. The ama floats also have a bulwark on them that is almost a foot tall.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

didn't realize - I thought I read that catamarans were prone to capsizing - tris are not?


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

SD

I saw that when you had put it on another thread, good day on the water! Just a quick Q it looked as if you were close to burying the port ama at the begining of the clip, how dangerous would that be?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SD,

I was out in Boston Harbor on the day after you shot the video (7th). It was even more exciting! The wind that day was blowing 25+ from the ENE with 6-7 foot swells. I had planned to make it to P-Town to introduce my wife to sailing (bad timing). We got to Pt Allerton and she turned green. I turned us around and we spent the rest of the day in the lee of Lovell's island. We saw about 5 other boats do exactly the same thing at the same point in the harbor.

That was quite a weekend!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kernix-

Trimarans and catamarans, properly designed and sailed properly, are far less likely to capsize than any monohull is. Most of the major capsizes of multihulls you read about are from racing multihulls, which are usually sailed on the edge of control, and have far larger sailplans than would be safe on a cruising multihull.

The initial stability on a multihull is far higher than that of any monohull. The real problem is that multihulls don't self-right... they're often more stable upside down than they are right-side up. However, they generally don't sink either... since they have no large mass of metal ballast trying to sink them.

The joke usually goes that *"Multihulls have a position of ultimate stability-upside down."* The response is usually,_* "Monohulls have a position of ultimate stability too, upright sitting on the bottom of the ocean."*_ Both of these are true statements. The majority of boats out on the water don't have any ability to self-right.

Rev. Mike-

That wasn't burying the ama at all-that was the ama going through the top of the swell. If we had buried the ama, the deck would have been awash before the ama punched through the swell, which wasn't the case. There's a big difference. Burying the ama is a bad sign, since it means you're getting close to the point where the other ama is going to go up in the air...and that is the way multihulls get into trouble.

On this particular boat, it is designed to give you plenty of warning... Before you start burying the ama, what you will generally see is the tail of the leeward ama submerging. That's an indicator that you either need to reduce sail-if it is happening all the time or ease the sheets a bit-it is happening only occasionally.

It was a really good day on the water... and a lot of fun... most of that video was from the broad reach down to Cuttyhunk, with the wind behind us. Going back up to New Bedford, was a different story. New Bedford was almost directly into the wind...so it was an upwind slog and very soggy... Everyone but me was in full foulies and polar fleece.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Kernix said:


> To kacper and guilietta:
> 
> Newbie here - what were the conditions - wind in knots, wavee heights, etc? Small craft advisory or no?


We don't have small craft Advisories where I come from...you get the weather in TV...but I think they are monkeys...never get it right...but then..hey the weather man is an ape....

However, after sailing there for 30 some years...you look at the sky, the wind, the clouds...and know what its doing...we know the weather by signs..

In my place, when the wind "follows" the Sun, from east to west the winds never get over 20knots, and dies off the SW in the end of the afternoon, the seas are normally calm never more that 5' waves. Good to go with the kids and have some fun calm sailing...

However, when the wind doesn't shift, and doesn't follow the Sun, uhuhuhuhuh we get the "NORTADA", the northern winds, they blow up to 35 40 knots, then we sail real fast...more boats come out, ....and break booms.... 

This particular day we had a storm in Land, winds from the South East, blowing at 30 to 35 kts, waves were 10' well some were larger...then we got some rain...it was December last year..

We returned because the storm shifted south, and that day we got 50 to 60 kt winds in the afternoon.

We were sailing withs some kids in 470's if I find the link I'll post them...but you can see us and the tankers on those videos.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> SD,
> 
> I was out in Boston Harbor on the day after you shot the video (7th). It was even more exciting! The wind that day was blowing 25+ from the ENE with 6-7 foot swells. I had planned to make it to P-Town to introduce my wife to sailing (bad timing). We got to Pt Allerton and she turned green. I turned us around and we spent the rest of the day in the lee of Lovell's island. We saw about 5 other boats do exactly the same thing at the same point in the harbor.
> 
> That was quite a weekend!


That's what I call a good day of sailing... Of course the boat you're on makes a huge difference. I've found that I'm generally out in weather than some boats bigger than mine don't want to go out in.

Giu-

Just so you know what we're talking about. A Small Craft Advisory in the area I sail is defined as:



> Sustained winds ranging between 25 and 33 knots (except 20 to 25 knots, lower threshold area dependent, to 33 knots for harbors, bays, etc.) and/or seas/waves 5 to 7 feet and greater, area dependent.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> Just so you know what we're talking about. A Small Craft Advisory in the area I sail is defined as:


Holly smoking beard....Batman....that's our average day for 180 days a year.....the rest is between 10 and 20 kts, 3 to 5' waves..

That's why they don't warn us about that...its normal life for us...

LOVE PORTUGAL...no wonder we are good sailors  

By the way Cascais, was elected the best place for the America's Cup, due to its winds and seas, but they prefered King Carlos of Spain's money better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

We get quite a few of them in the Buzzards Bay area... and that's one reason I like sailing here...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Kermix,

There was never considerable danger since SD was not driving!!!

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Kermix,
> 
> There was never considerable danger since SD was not driving!!!
> 
> - CD


CD-

That's what I said... 


> That wasn't the situation that day though.


GRRRR... CD, you're in trouble...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

it's very difficult to get true heavy weather photos from a vantage point that shows what the eye sees, and still end up with a functioning camera.(G)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Part of the problem is that the camera, having only a single lens, tends to flatten out the seas, and shows them as being less than what you would have seen in person. This is true on almost any size boat.. if you've seen the Columbia River Bar pilots photos... you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> it's very difficult to get true heavy weather photos from a vantage point that shows what the eye sees, and still end up with a functioning camera.(G)


True. This shot shows one metre to one and a half metre seas (3 feet to 4 1/2 feet) in mid-October 2005 in Lake Ontario with 28-32 knot winds from the north east, which means partially off the land where this was taken.

Doesn't look like much, does it?

What is harder to see is that this was the fourth day of east to north-east winds, very unusual for here, and we finally had long-period "rollers" due to the long fetch from the St. Lawrence River end. Usually, a short fetch westerly will start kicking up whitecaps at lower wind speeds in the lumpy "square" waves quite typical of the Great Lakes.

I was able to run before this wind at near hull speed back to Toronto at an average 7 knots or so using only my old No. 3 on a pendant tack. Had the wind been from the south east, it would have been more like 2 to 3 metre waves and would have been considerably wetter. I have sailed in windier, wetter conditions, but it's not something I'd have the leisure in which to take pretty pictures!










By contrast, a fellow steel boat owner sent me a picture of one of those westerly winds at what I estimate is about 25 knots of wind speed or slightly less than the first shot. Such are the peculiarities of local conditions.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Kernix..

It was 25 gusting 30 and 2 meter(6ft) choppy waves. It was cold, heavy fog, snowing and raining. In other words, it was terrible


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kacper-

At least you were out sailing...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well while it's true that the photos "flatten" the seas...the videos, don't....

These videos were filmed the day I took those photos. Off course the boat is a small 470, but you can see the tankers in the video and in my photos...Lisbon Harbour closed that day...a Sunday I believe...so tankers wait outside.

But those were the conditions

YouTube - 470 edzes cascais 2006 dec

YouTube - cascais 470 edzes masodik


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, well, that was me in the background driving the freighter. You didn't see me complaining, did you??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

The platform you're shooting from has a big effect as well... If you had shot that same video from the deck of Giulietta or CD's freighter.... the seas would have appeared much flatter than they do from shooting it from an RIB.

What kind of housing do you use for the video camera??


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

*Hey Giu, nice videos*

Hey Giu, those were really nice videos.

In the first one it looked like you were in a blow up dinghy?

Those boats in the second video looked like they were under full canvas. Couldn't tell in the first one.

Well guys, if you really don't have good photos because you're too old and feeble to use Cameras during rough weather like Giu and me, let's hear some of your roughest weather stories.... or, your firsts time out on rough weather by yourself when you didn't have a clue weather you'd live or die


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD...those videos were not shot by me...when I went out that day, the 470,s that you see went out as well. They are Romanians I think, training for the ISAF World Cup in Cascais this year.

I saw them, and saw them filming and they said they would put it on you tube.

They had the "mum" boat following them, just in case. seas were really rough that day, from, bellow, under or above the deck of any boat.. there were swells way over 10'. 

Kac... those boats, the 470....don't reef....its all out or nothing....that is where I come from...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Kacper,

Doth I hear a challenge??? Let me warn you about something Kacper. THis is very important and you should remember it for as long as your internet crosses the Sailnet waters: I am 36 (well, in 2 weeks). I am about one of the youngest people on this forum. Most of these guys are a bunch of old farts. NEVER LIGHT A MATCH IN A ROOM FILLED WITH OLD FARTS! hahahahha!!!!

Hmm, most of our pics are with 35 MM. Here is some of the digitals. THis was about 120 miles west of Florida heading south. Caught in a cold front for 27 hours until we broke into the Tortugas. The seas were square and breaking off our stern quarter. No more than 10-15, but the breakers kick the stern around. This is the beginnin of the front as it started to come in. The ship you see is coming out of a fog bank (very rare in SW Fl, incidentally). The reason the pics are so bad is: 1) THe camera is covered with sea spray (which is why you hardly ever good good pics of bad storms, and (2) Becuase the person holding the camera takes sucky pictures (that is me).



















THIS LAST PIC IS WHAT TRUE ROUGH WEATHER LOOKS LIKE! NOT THE SEAS, THE FACES THERE AFTER. My wife was kind enough to shoot this and thought it quite funny. Sorry, I couldn't hold the camera. I was too busy holding down supper from the night before!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

You look like a very old 36... very rough around the edges in that last photo... and boy, are you a bad photographer...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I was 31 or 32 then, Baby. Told you I have been on the water a while.... and I still don't have a clue the language Giu and Jeff talk in that Dufour thread!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In that photo you look like a horse that was rode hard and put away wet...still saddled...  Being bright pink doesn't help your looks any either... You look like a lobstah that got cooked...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

That is not pink you daffy yankee!!! That is tan, Baby. Pure tan. It is what you get when the sun comes out more than half the year. It is also a crappy camera that got wet many times during the night. (HAHAHAH)

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fred is the youngest...and he is a real sailor...he sails in deep **** weather too.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Since when is PeptoBismol tan in color???


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

3 to 5 or 4 to 6 in the gulf of mexico. I am not good at judging. boat liked it though


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

That last photo's a good one SS!
We saw 40-50 Knots comming in from a race this past fall. I had experienced crew onboard but they were used to their 48' cutter Not our 32' Col Sabre with 23 " freeboard. They were visibly upset even though my wife and I had seen these conditions before and new the boat could handle it. 
I spoke with them a few days later and all he could say is "the sea state is all relative to the size of the boat your seeing it from" My wife on the other hand was wishing we'd brought a camera, she was loving it!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Kacper said:


> when you didn't have a clue weather you'd live or die


Not old and feeble, just experinced.

I have never felt this way. I have been in plenty of dicy situations but I have always been confident in both the boat and in my abilities to make it through the situation. I have never felt that I was going to loose my life.

Lightning scares me the most of anything. High winds and seas I can deal with, but a bolt of lightning is scary.

In this part of the world we get fast moving fronts that can produce extreme thunder storms. Usually they pass through in a matter of hours, or even less. Hot summer days of July and August bring the most and they can pop up with little warning. They are usually narrow in band, all hell can be breaking loose it can be calm as a pond just a few miles away.

I hate lightning.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Matt- Nice photos... 

SailorTJK1-

Lightning is generally scary when you're the tallest object for a couple of hundred miles.. .


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Right,
Like when your cruising and have not seen another boat for twelve hours or so.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

yup--exactly


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I was 31 or 32 then, Baby. Told you I have been on the water a while.... and I still don't have a clue the language Giu and Jeff talk in that Dufour thread!!!


Wow - since when is 36 yrs old - old?


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> In that photo you look like a horse that was rode hard and put away wet...still saddled...  Being bright pink doesn't help your looks any either... You look like a lobstah that got cooked...


Dude - I hope you are joking?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Kernix said:


> Wow - since when is 36 yrs old - old?


Actually, it was old for the average caveman, and you could expect to be a new grandfather at 36 until about 1800, when industrialization started to delay marriage.

Our current Western lifespans of 75-80 years haven't increased youth much (despite plastic surgery), but they've given us greatly extended middle ages. If you look even back to the 1960s, pension plan payouts were predicated on the expectation that you'd die at 69-70...four years of pension. Now, it's more like 15 or more, with the last five years claiming the majority of your lifetime use of medical intervention.

I fully expect retirement ages to creep up soon, because the affluent will continue to want to retire as early as possible, and the poor will have to work longer than 65 to secure shrinking pensions.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kernix said:


> Dude - I hope you are joking?


Yes, and I'm picking on CD... because he sails a solar power plant masquerading as a boat. Besides, he does look like a cooked lobstah... the's about the same color.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Kernix,

I am not old!!! That was my point!! We would sail into a harbor when we in our twenties and people always seemed to think we were sailing mom & dad's boat!!! HAHA! Whatever.

Nah, we are young. That is why I am Cruising Dad... not Cruising Grand Dad!!!! 

On a serious note, that was always a bit of a problem. I never (NEVER) met anyone out there that was our age. Our closest friends in the world were 40 at the time (as I recall). It never really bothered me... but there is a generation gap that you have to get over. Most of the cruisers we met were such awesome people!! And, when they see you have a kid on board, they are all over you. I guess it reminds them of home?? The only exception to this rule (not to piss anyone off or stereotype) was some of the large motor yachts. There were several that regarded us as second class citizens and white trash (though I am probably more financially independent than they are, I just dont pull up my matching blue socks to my knees). Truth is that I do not fit into the yacht club lifestyle. If I have much more on than flip-flops and swim trunks, I am dressing up!! 

OOohhh I could tell you some stories, but I think I will just save them for my memoirs: CD's Cruising Years! It is sure to adorn every bathroom-throne as genuine reading material.

So, for all of you that are going cruising with kids or young adults... be aware of the generation gap. It is not "bad", but it is reality. 

- CD

PS As for you, SD, the red you saw was me telling her don't you dare and getting embarraed. I blush easy. I am, after all, a very shy, reserved, bashfull kind of guy!!!


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

nice - tees, surf shorts and sandals are my choice - I like the pulling of socks up to the knees line - that's always the sign of a dork

I just moved and my new watering hole is a cool place but I keep seeing this guy who ALWAYS wears some kind of sport \ tweed jacket with a white turtle neck shirt - after business suits (which I call Wall-Street Monkey suits), I think turtle necks are the dorkiest weirdest article of clothing ever made - I suppose they were made for cold weather and protecting the throat but that's waht scarves are for.

Abyway, totally going off on a tangent.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

> the red you saw was me telling her don't you dare and getting embarraed. I blush easy. I am, after all, a very shy, reserved, bashfull kind of guy!!!


I have a very difficult time believing this of a man who publishes a story where he has ummm... how shall I put this... soiled his shorts... Yeah, right, I belieevveeeee you... really, I do... NOT!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SD,

If you thought that one was embarrasing... just wait!!! HAHA!

My wife calls me the mayor. Everytime we get into an anchorage (especially a new one), I hop in the dink and go around and meet everyone. You meet a lot of neat people that way. If they are neat people, I invite them over and we hang out and swap stories. That is how I have met so many people and another reason I love cruisers!!!!! The last time we were in the Tortugas, I gathered the whole anchorage together for a potluck (excpt for some Cuba fisherman that did not speak English and were getting increasingly intoxicated off some rum I gave them... long story). Anyways, we found some great friends from everywhere... Pacific NW and crossed the ditch, New England, English and Aussies (as I recall), and a group of newbies that had chartered a boat.

It is a great way to meet people and eat more than you can stand!!! It was a blast!!! THis reminds me... anyone know this couple?? We met them in the Tortugas once. They were going out cruising on an Irwin as I recall. Super cool people. I know it is a shot in the dark, but I will throw it out:


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD...you're the type of guy that when leaves everyone says....uffff

Finnally!!! He's gone...back to peace and quiet....I thought he would never go away...and that rum he has....arghhhhh

Hey I know those 2...they showed up here in Portugal and were arrested for serial killing a lot of people....they were sent to a mental institution, where it was proved that their mental chemical in-balance was due to meeting some Texan boy, in Tortuga that woulnd't leave them alone while on their "quiet" vacation in the caribbean.

It seems some guy would arrive at anchorage...with no sails, 14 bbq stuck in his rails, his boat glowed in the dark due to excessive battery, leave the noisy kids on other peoples boats, throw chicken arround and **** his shorts....then he would start talking in his loud Texan accent and peace would go....

Poor souls...no cure for them...they said the word catalina would trigger a lot of violence from those 2


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey I know those 2...they showed up here in Portugal and were arrested for serial killing a lot of people....they were sent to a mental institution, where it was proved that their mental chemical in-balance was due to meeting some Texan boy, in Tortuga that woulnd't leave them alone while on their "quiet" vacation in the caribbean.
> 
> It seems some guy would arrive at anchorage...with no sails, 14 bbq stuck in his rails, his boat glowed in the dark due to excessive battery, leave the noisy kids on other peoples boats, throw chicken arround and **** his shorts....then he would start talking in his loud Texan accent and peace would go....
> 
> Poor souls...no cure for them...they said the word catalina would trigger a lot of violence from those 2


ROFLMAO... Point for Alex... CD's serve...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CD... *"Most of these guys are a bunch of old farts"

*...as opposed to young farts? ...the chief difference being that we survived! (G)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> CD... *"Most of these guys are a bunch of old farts"
> 
> *...as opposed to young farts? ...the chief difference being that we survived! (G)


The main difference is that old farts usually don't stink as bad... 

BTW, I'm not an old fart... being on the wrong side of 40 for that...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I am not an old fart...

CD...you're not that much younger than me....much uglyer yes...but not much younger...

As far as farts...if I were you...I'd keep it in my shorts...ohhh...that's right...you can't keep your wet farts inside your shorts.....

Now...Cam....yes...he's an old fart....


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Are there going to be any rough weather photos, or just rainbows and you old guys talking about farting?  I'd post mine but i'm very limited in my abilities here on sailnet. I can just see it now G....5-6 years from now you'll be sitting back gettin fat drinking some nice Portugese wine. Your son will be doing all the work on the boat because your back hurts too much...face it your getting old too.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Boy, I run out for a second, and look what happens... all these thoughtless, crude replies. And one from Cam... he should have known better!!

Giu: Funny post! Probably true, too. I have that effect on people... but they sure do eat well on my boat. And for the record, as far as age comparrison, I think I remember how old you are: You have one foot in the grave!! I am afraid that the way you sail, you are really pushing your luck.

SD: You are a stinky fart. That is worse than an old fart. For the safety of those around you, I hope you don't smoke.

Cam: As far as you go, shew, geez... Aren't you selling your boat because it won't fit in the handicap-only-parking-slip!!!

HAHAH!!

I better get out of here before you guys read this.... you know I am just kidding!! HEHEHE!!

- CD


----------



## txmatt (Nov 27, 2006)

"Heavy weather" on the lake... This was in about 20mph winds, close to what is forecasted for this weekend (supposed to be about 25mph on Sat.) and was enough to get the regatta postponed. I am dissapointed but I guess I'll get over it. I'll be sailing anyways


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

Not as stinky as you...I don't leave brown matter behind in my shorts.... BTW, you really should respect your elders.. 

SC31-

What do you mean by:



> I can just see it now G....5-6 years from now you'll be sitting back gettin fat drinking some nice Portugese wine. Your son will be doing all the work on the boat because your back hurts too much...face it your getting old too.


I thought he already was... fat... or was that old... hmm.. maybe both..  And Fred is already doing most of the work...

TXMatt-

That's not bad weather... that's just starting to be nice..


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Well , I've given up on the rough weather photos/stories. But I am still enjoying the thread 

I think I am the youngest here besides Fred. I'm 22.

Here's a recent picture.


----------



## txmatt (Nov 27, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> TXMatt-
> 
> That's not bad weather... that's just starting to be nice..


I very much agree, but was out voted...


----------



## txmatt (Nov 27, 2006)

Kacper said:


> Well , I've given up on the rough weather photos/stories. But I am still enjoying the thread
> 
> I think I am the youngest here besides Fred. I'm 22.
> 
> Here's a recent picture.


I'm also 22


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kacper-

Since you asked.. here are a couple more... from when I was sailing around Boston's Harbor Islands last summer. The second photo was taken from the dock at Lovell's Island, and the camera was being held level with the dock... to give you an idea of the conditions that day.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

OHHHHMY GOD!!! You see that Wind Generator!!!! I want one... I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice pics SD, do you have any exterior "underway" pics of your trimaran?


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

What make is that gaff rigged schooner?

All of a sudden I want a gaff rigged schooner


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Kacper,

Are you related to John Lennon????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD... I don't think it would fit on your boat... IIRC, in that photo we're about two miles from it..

BTW... here's a bit more information on your lust object.



> In April of 2001 the bid of the American subsidiary of *Vestas*, a Danish company, was accepted. They had bid their most popular model, the *V47*, with a *rotor-diameter of 47 meters*, and a hub-height of 50 meters, *rated power of 660 KW*.




Ummmm... considering that your boat is only 40' long or so... it might be a bit big... since the rotor is over three times the diameter of your boat's length...


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

*Aha!*

What do you know, there's one on sale on eBay:

They're asking $5000, I'll bid $5001

eBay Motors: 40' Gaff Rigged Schooner Sailboat (item 160104093446 end time Apr-16-07 16:57:36 PDT)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD... I was just thinking the same thing... 

Kacper-

I don't know what make the schooner is... there were two of them, and they're awfully pretty boats... 

I don't have any good ones yet... I'm hoping my friend Charles can get some from his boat this summer. His is one of the few that can keep up with me... 

Sorry Kacper, that one doesn't have the pretty lines the one I photographed... it's rather ugly.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Kacper,
> 
> Are you related to John Lennon????


No but I have had many people tell me I look like him.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't I remember reading a thread (and participating) on some poor European that bought a tub off of Ebay.. what was his name... I can't remember. I remember Cam and SD tearing into him. Quite funny now, looking back!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

1) Kac...that face is enough to start a gale....doesn't the department of defence force you to wear a mask??

2) The European bought a head of ebay, not a boat, his name was Jaques, from France, and the Head's name was catalina

3) SD...that isn't bad weather either


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

> 1) Kac...that face is enough to start a gale....doesn't the department of defence force you to wear a mask??


GRRR... Well, for the record, you started it.

*Extra! Extra!
Portugese Man Breakes TWO Booms and Nearly Drowns*








* A *Portugese man who refused to give his name out of shame to the reporters recently had not one, but two mishaps!

"It was a freak Gybe, the boom broke right in half!" said he, after he broke his first boom

The poor Portugese man waited 6 weeks for his second boom to arrive. After installing the new boom, he couldn't wait, and took his wife and son out immediately on a trial run of the New Boom.

What happened was devastating, and shameful.

The man soon realized that it was not a freak gybe, but nearly, science, that was the cause of his boat's tendancy to break booms.

After medical examinzations and anal probing, it was discovered that it was actually an accumilation of over ugliness and portugese over-confidense that was magnetizing the boom directly towards his head, amidships, which caused the gybe.

The second time, the bigger, more sturdier boom was magnetized towards his ugly head even faster, knocking him overboard and splitting itself in half upon slamming into his over-tensioned portugese racing rigging. Above, a picture of the traumatizing scene.

Apperantly, a whole fleet of Polish boats passed by without lending a hand 

When asked about their motives, A Polish Captain, Kacper, on one of the boats replied..."What man? We didn't see anyone, We thought it was a whale's ass?"

This event is just a prime example to the sailing community, that expensive boats cannot substitute poor seamanship  And if you are really ugly, you shouldn't sail. Instead, buy a Nordic Tug power-boat and head for Alaska with a bunch of 70 year-old retired sailors that are too blind and deaf to care.









A Nordic Tug...Recommended for People Too Ugly for Sail-boats. Provides great enclosure to hide your-face, until you reach Alaska, full of old retirees too blind and deaf to care...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam...."delete" this guy....he's not good in the head....


Hey Kac...I hope you don't sail like you write   

Full of errors and mistakes......

I'm the only here allowed spelling mistakes


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Moby Dick is supposed to be in the Pacific, not the Atlantic...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAAA!!!! Kacper, I am putting you in my will... or at least on my Christmas Card List!!!

HAHAHHAAHAH!!!!!!

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> Moby Dick is supposed to be in the Pacific, not the Atlantic...


AHAHAHAAA!!!!! OHHHH I love this place.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CD....

Please don't encourage the "captain" kid....I don't have time for this....not for this....


CD stop that or do you want a humiliating photoshop do you???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Better guard your fan when G- gets back to high-speed!


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Scroll back to my post I added a bit in the end about nordic tugs.


Giu, I proudly accept your humble surrender. I hope we do not have to meet on the photoshop battlefield.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You'll fit in here just fine, I think, Kacper.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Son.....you're shooting "blanks".....

Your tiny "bullets" don't get this far....

By the way...going back and changing your post is considered cheating....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

We Were All 20 Something At One Point!
Just Wait, You"ll Grow Up Too Someday!
Than You Can Sail A Real Boat Like Real Men!

(sorry dude I can't resist when you keep telling us how young you are)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Age and guile beat youth and enthusiam every time. i think that's how PJ O'Rourke said it. My money is on the Portagee, although he did start this one to be fair.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ah Kacper, Kacper....how do I say this without wrankling any feathers. you're barking up the wrong dog. I see you have over a hundred posts, that's a good entry ticket into the challenge area, but, you should develop some relationship with the person you're challenging. Then take it over to the *fight club* or *asses full of crap*.

And, I can't believe I'm saying this, but Gui has his hands full with me, and it's nip and tuck right now. Actually the challenge is probably over with the last post the winner. I've known Gui for a while, did some work for him (hey gui wenna my gonna get paid?) And if I wasn't storm locked in the harbor, would probably missed the whole thing.

I guess my point is, be a little more selective on who you target, 'cause you know if you take on Gui, I'll probably take his side. Don't be mean or hurtful; satire, OK And only pick up when you see he's opening himself up to it. We all like to have fun, take it to the right place, and do it with respect.

Now, after saying all that b_llsh_t, I'm going to open a bottle of Merlot and cry.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Experience and treachery beat youth and enthusiasm* is a better way of putting it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailingdog, succinct and to the point as usual.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

{takes a bow} Why thank you Ian... English can be a very precise language...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

By the way SD, 1) are you coming xxxxxxxway in the summer? and 2) are your xxxxxxxgirls?    edited whooops, gotta go, hotties on board.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> By the way SD, 1) are you coming xxxxxxxway in the summer? and 2) are your xxxxxxxgirls?    edited whooops, gotta go, hotties on board.


ROFLMAO...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> *Experience and treachery beat youth and enthusiasm* is a better way of putting it.


Well put SD.

Older and better insured , similar sentiment. 

So this young pup is giving the Phortuguese Photoshop Philosphopher a hard time eh ? Be careful young fella, Bluebottles have quite a sting in there tentacles. 

The heavy weather you face may not all be at sea, but you may well be.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

First of all, you guys have to be joking saying that is rough weather sailing!  (not you soulsearcher) I see NO white horses! On one photo, kacper, there are not even any white caps at all and your boat is heeled to what, 25 degrees! Man, trim those sails, get her flatter and you'll pick up an knot and a half! More to follow after I read the rest. No, nothing else to say.
SD, read my signature. Its the motto from my rugby team.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rainbow porn! Woo hoo!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> First of all, you guys have to be joking saying that is rough weather sailing!  (not you soulsearcher) I see NO white horses! On one photo, kacper, there are not even any white caps at all and your boat is heeled to what, 25 degrees! Man, trim those sails, get her flatter and you'll pick up an knot and a half! More to follow after I read the rest. No, nothing else to say.
> SD, read my signature. Its the motto from my rugby team.


Sadly the All Blacks have managed to have it all.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> First of all, you guys have to be joking saying that is rough weather sailing!  (not you soulsearcher) I see NO white horses! On one photo, kacper, there are not even any white caps at all and your boat is heeled to what, 25 degrees! Man, trim those sails, get her flatter and you'll pick up an knot and a half! More to follow after I read the rest. No, nothing else to say.
> SD, read my signature. Its the motto from my rugby team.


My friend says the version I quoted. He's old...and fights very dirty...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> First of all, you guys have to be joking saying that is rough weather sailing!  (not you soulsearcher) I see NO white horses! On one photo, kacper, there are not even any white caps at all and your boat is heeled to what, 25 degrees! Man, trim those sails, get her flatter and you'll pick up an knot and a half! More to follow after I read the rest. No, nothing else to say.
> SD, read my signature. Its the motto from my rugby team.


I don't agree, Gui's photos seem to show bad weather, dark skies, white caps, and his videos show it clearly, also.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, zum, Giu's are in rough seas. White horses, waves actually breaking, rough water, swells bigger than three feet. He sails in the same type of waters that I do, when my damn motor is working! But I wasn't referring to him, I was referring to those trying to discredit him. i don't mean to cut everyone down for having fun. Any sailing is great, we all know that. Just motoring out and sitting on your boat is better than being on land. But given the title of the thread........


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Yes, zum, Giu's are in rough seas. White horses, waves actually breaking, rough water, swells bigger than three feet. He sails in the same type of waters that I do, when my damn motor is working! But I wasn't referring to him, I was referring to those trying to discredit him. i don't mean to cut everyone down for having fun. Any sailing is great, we all know that. Just motoring out and sitting on your boat is better than being on land. But given the title of the thread........


Hate to break it to you... Giu didn't shoot any of the video that he linked to.



Giulietta said:


> SD...those videos were not shot by me...when I went out that day, the 470,s that you see went out as well. They are Romanians I think, training for the ISAF World Cup in Cascais this year.
> 
> I saw them, and saw them filming and they said they would put it on you tube....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SD to be honest with you, I just looked at his pictures. Thats all I needed. Behind him in one of them is a wave that is about to break. I will check out the videos.
Okay, I watched about 10 seconds of it and saw a swell that looked to be five feet, and thats looking at a video, so it was probably bigger. 
That is rough weather. I should know, my surfing ground is Ocean Beach, SF. The crazy stuff that goes on out there with the water is amazing. I am going to have to take some videos of it sometime for you guys. Waves come out of nowhere, from all directions. Its a blast!

T34C I love that fog photo. I think its more stressful to be sitting there waiting for something to hit you than it is to be at hull speed in huge swells.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

BF- To compound the shipping traffic issue, the CG anounced a live fire practice in the area right after we cleared Milwaukee!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Kacper said:


> Scroll back to my post I added a bit in the end about nordic tugs.
> 
> Giu, I proudly accept your humble surrender. I hope we do not have to meet on the photoshop battlefield.


Adding to your post after the fact is a little like cheating. Or trying to rewrite history. (You wouldn't be a Democrat by any chance??)

I'm guessing you're more likely to get, "We have not yet begun to fight!"


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

This was during a delivery in the Great Southern Ocean on a calm day Martin at the Helm photo by me.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Simon,

That's a really good pic! Best one so far


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

T34C said:


> Adding to your post after the fact is a little like cheating. Or trying to rewrite history. (You wouldn't be a Democrat by any chance??)


 No democrats in Canada. Everything is farther left than that.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking at the photo, I realised the dinghy was always in the davits. The boat was a Roberts 45 CC cutter rig. For a heavy full keeler we got caught and surfed on a wave at 17.4 Knots by GPS, and the spray just peeled off the bow lick a car crossing a creek at speed. Good fun after but not at the time.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Looking at the photo, I realised the dinghy was always in the davits. The boat was a Roberts 45 CC cutter rig. For a heavy full keeler we got caught and surfed on a wave at 17.4 Knots by GPS, and the spray just peeled off the bow lick a car crossing a creek at speed. Good fun after but not at the time.


I'm a little surprised it _stayed _in the davits. I had a davit snap in a mere five foot swell on Lake Ontario, sending the Zodiac into the drink trailing tackle and me rushing to throw the engine into neutral!

That made me start considering the joys of a halyard bridle and deck stowage.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

That's what you get for ordering your davits from a Cracker Jack box...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Valiente-
> 
> That's what you get for ordering your davits from a Cracker Jack box...


They came with the boat. I won't miss them. They would just get in the way of the windvane, anyway.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Memorial Boulevard, the eastern access road to Newport, was closed to all traffic this morning. As a result of the nor'easter that's currently battering the Northeast, unusually high tides have flooded the road, which divides the Atlantic Ocean from a City reservoir.

I had an early morning site inspection of a Cliff Walk, oceanfront project I designed, but had to take the long way around to get there. Here's a photo I took an hour ago from the front lawn - looking northeast and showing Newport Beach with waves breaching the sea wall. Normally there's at least 200 yards of beach there.









​
This shot looks southeast, towards Sachuest Point . . . don't think it's a good sailing day.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But TB... there's so much wind... 


At least it's not snowing..


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You're right SD, I'll take the 50 kt winds and rain any day over the white stuff . . . especially in mid-April. Some parts of MA, NH, VT and NY, just north and northwest of us, are getting a couple of feet.

This photo was just sent to me by a boater in upstate NY, taken early this morning:


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

TB

You dont see many black and white photos .


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I live about 30 minutes below Philly, in South Jersey. On top of the 5 plus inches of rain, wind gust of 45 mpg, I woke up to almost 3 inches of snow. Judging by the cars I see, noone went to work today.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

TB
Not evan a good day for a stroll.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

SimonV said:


> TB
> 
> You dont see many black and white photos .


Strange how color is obscurred by rough weather. A bit off topic, but here's a shot I took of the oceanfront house I designed - taken at the same time as the others . . . showing some color:








I designed the dolphin brackets and had them carved by a local craftsman from cedar - nice work.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

must be a hellova front moving along the east coast because it was almost 80deg sunny yesterday now its 50deg and blowing a steady 25 with gusts up to 48. Don't think the schools dinghies can handle this without getting too wet.

Great pics TB


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TB- 

You do nice work..  Thought they were fishies...not dolphins though. Dolphins don't have scales...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think they are dolphin fish. Mahi mahi?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment . . . but I didn't carve them  . Orginally, I sketched a smooth skinned dolphin, but the Owner thought it was "too plain" and wanted it more stylized. Kind of a fantasy fishie I suppose. Here's a later conceptual I did, based upon his description . . .

​









Throughout the house I designed/specified nautical references and icons, from terrazo floor patterns, bath tiles, stairway ironwork, glass window etchings and various carvings. The house is a bit over the top, but so is the Owner  .

sailortjk1 - I noticed you're in the contract door hardware business. You'd have fun filling our orders for dolphin door handles and sea creature cabinet knobs. Some were custom bronze sand castings.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't do much residential, mostly commercial. I bid sections, 8110, 8210, & 8710.


----------

